# Not allowing sniffing while on a walk



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am confused as to why it is suggested that dogs not be allowed to sniff around while being walked.
In my mind, part of the purpose of the walk is for the dog to get mental stimulation (as well as exercise and to eliminate)


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know but I always let mine have sniffing time, it's all part of being a dog. I do, however, have times that they are working and they are not permitted, but they know the difference.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

If you're referring to my comment in the stand like a tree post, I wasn't referring to not allowing to sniff while walking. However, when the poster stopped, the dog was still pulling and sniffing and therefore there were no consequences to stopping the forward motion.

I have no problem with dogs sniffing while walking as long as they're not pulling, I'm able to maintain my forward pace and if I call them/ask something of them they respond to me.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> I am confused as to why it is suggested that dogs not be allowed to sniff around while being walked.
> In my mind, part of the purpose of the walk is for the dog to get mental stimulation (as well as exercise and to eliminate)


Referring to what Kgiff said, if your dog is pulling you, sniffing here and there, not paying any attention to you, then to me, that's not the right type of mental stimulation -- you're not in control of your dog. (not that I'm saying this is happening to you). When we're out and about with our dogs, we have an obligation to make sure that they are under our control--for their safety, ours, and the other people and dogs around us.

I find that what works for me in my walks with Mac is to let her sniff here and there, but to keep moving forward after several seconds--if she just sniffs and checks out every little scent, she has a tendency to tune me out, and I don't think that's good--I want her listening to me when we meet other neighbors, dogs, kids so she can hear my commands and act appropriately.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

kgiff said:


> If you're referring to my comment in the stand like a tree post, I wasn't referring to not allowing to sniff while walking. However, when the poster stopped, the dog was still pulling and sniffing and therefore there were no consequences to stopping the forward motion.
> 
> I have no problem with dogs sniffing while walking as long as they're not pulling, I'm able to maintain my forward pace and if I call them/ask something of them they respond to me.


Yeah, I think that thread is what got me to thinking about the "no sniffing" while on a walk thing. 


But, lots of people have mentioned it before as well. I do find it annoying (on some walks) when Brooks is overly interested in sniffing mainly because I want to get some exercise myself, or else because I'm kindof in a hurry and I want to get the walk finished quickly. 
But then I feel a little guilty because I think, well, sniffing is like watching the news. If there is something earthshattering on the news, I give it more time. So, if Brooks is riveted to a smell, maybe I should let him, as it is full of information?
And also, the walk is supposed to be for his benefit, not mine.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I allow a bit of sniffing but not every 10 seconds cos it's annoying!.Now,off the leash,they can do what they want if they keep up,with me!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree, I always let Daisy sniff her surroundings wherever she is, it's not like she's working. I figure the more she knows about her environment, the more comfortable she feels. And it's interesting for her


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it is amount of sniffing more than anything. You shouldn't be dragged or lead around by your sniffing dog, IMO. However, I see nothing wrong with them sniffing some...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When I am leash walking my dogs, I don't allow them to stop and sniff whenever they want. We are out for exercise and need to keep moving. When you are walking three dogs and one of them sniffs something, the other two have to rush over to "read the newspaper" with them. It's not only annoying, it can be dangerous because I have been tripped a couple of times.

Now up at the lake on our off leash walks, they can do all the sniffing they want to do.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I definitely don't let Ranger sniff the ground when we go for walks. He has a nose on him like no other and will tune me out in seconds, then start zig-zagging all over following scents on the ground. It's easier on both of us to keep his attention by correcting him when he drops his head to sniff, then to allow him to sniff and then try to get his attention back to me. 

Off-leash or on a long leash or out hiking, he can sniff to his heart's content since all I require is that he not pull. Occasionally, when we're out walking he'll sniff a bush that's level with his head which is fine, or he'll lift his head and smell the air - also fine. It's the nose to the ground sniffing that makes him tune me out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

How would we stop them?



lgnutah said:


> I am confused as to why it is suggested that dogs not be allowed to sniff around while being walked.
> In my mind, part of the purpose of the walk is for the dog to get mental stimulation (as well as exercise and to eliminate)


----------

